# Field Archery Lost a Legend Today



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

I talked to Dean today and he told me David actually passed away on Monday.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*David (in middle) enjoying the World Field Archery Tournament 2006 Hervey Bay, Australia...*


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Even with all of his accomplishments, the thing I will remember most is him pouring a beer into his feeding tube at Yankton.....They just don't make them like him anymore.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I am thankful that I had a nearly 40 year acquaintance and good friendship with David. Admired by many, and envied by the rest, he was a different breed of cat that could find fun in any environment. Truly a legend in archery, David was a multi-talented champion who beat the best in nearly every class at one time or another. Unbeatable in any class, I believe David was probably the best archer ever to draw the bow. Having known all the great champions, I know of none any better than he.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

God bless him and my best to the family inthere time of sorrow.


----------



## tinnocker (Jun 19, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> Even with all of his accomplishments, the thing I will remember most is him pouring a beer into his feeding tube at Yankton.....They just don't make them like him anymore.


Had'nt heard that one, made me chukle a bit. Knowing David tho I can belive it.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Way back when, like 35 years ago, I bought one of his rests. He called me up to see how it was going but I was working so he talked to my mom for 1/2 an hour. She got a kick out of that later in the day when I told her who he was. I always appreciated him taking the time to call.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Sorry to hear that! 

RIP David!!!!


----------

